# Licuadora Oster (Reparacion) motor



## MEGASOFT (Feb 17, 2019)

Buenas partners del foro, la siguiente consulta es por que me consigo con otro problema hogareño, en esta ocasion mi licuadora de la marca indicada en el titulo, no termina de arrancar el motor, es decir al energizar y girar el switch de la licuadora se escucha ruido e incluso lo hace el motor, pero no termina de arrancar y menos girar, ya hace dias venia dando indicios, se recalentaba y olia a humo, pero se continuo utlizando hasta el dia de hoy, la pregunta es que debo revisar primeramente una vez que desarme porque es un poco complicado segun vi en un video e intente sin exito, es decir podria ser cosa de carbones, el motor por lo visto esta ido a tierra ya que pega corriente desde hace tiempo si tocas la carcasa, que como sabran es de metal, por lo visto funciona bien el switch, osea que lo descarto el motor no se que problema tendra, creo que voy a tener que estudiar esto de la induccion, motores etc. Desde ya doy gracias de antemano por toda la ayuda que puedan brindarme en dar con mi cometido que es reparar este artefacto que tanto hace falta para preparar bien sea teteros (bebida para los nenes), chichas, jugos de frutas,  en fin cantidad de bebidas que podemos preparar en nuestros hogares con el mismo.


PD: Esta muy sucio el motor, habra alguna manera de limpiarlo, si es posible, parece que en vez de motor electrico, fuese a combustion ya que tiene tanto sucio que parece que tuviera grasa, pero es gracias a toda la mugre acumulada por el años de uso.

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 17, 2019)

Lo primero es revisar carbones . . .  que no es taaaaaaan complicado. Con solo quitar la tapa inferior ya quedan disponibles.


----------



## MEGASOFT (Feb 17, 2019)

Si, ya las retire y estan desgastadas por lo menos eso creo comparando a las que veo en estas fotos de abajo, pero no se a que porcentaje al parecer menos de la mitad como referencia, no tengo como tomar fotos por ahora.

A ver que opinas de lo que hace este guru compatriota tuyo segun entiendo en este video: *Que podemos hacer con las pilas y baterias usadas*

Te dejo otro que espero me sirva de mucho*: Secretos en el cambio de carbones, escobillas*

Como sabras estamos en epoca de austeridad en mi país, por lo que nos toca reciclar al maximo todo lo que podamos, despues de que culturalmente lo tirabamos todo, por eso nos llevan una morena en sus paises mas al sur a donde no hay petroleo.

Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 17, 2019)

Mientras el carbón se deslice libremente y el resorte todavía lo apriete ... debería funcionar.


----------



## pandacba (Feb 17, 2019)

Antes de cambiar los carbones, fíjate que el rotor gire libremente que no este pesado, si se han gastado los carbones es seguro que el motor esta sucio, es momento de hacer mantenimiento.
Limpiar los ejes, lubricar los bujes, limpiar el colector y quitar todo el polvillo que pueda haber.
Te recomiendo utilizar carbones de buena calidad, si son muy blandos empastaran el colector y pondrán el rotor en corto, si es muy duro gastara y arruinará el colector


----------



## MEGASOFT (Feb 19, 2019)

Gracias compañeros de esta comunidad, fijense, que antes de desarmar, olvide decir que cuando cuando trataba de hacerla arrancar, vi como se levantaba el dado (acople), al sacarlo creo que se daño esa pieza, pero igual sonaba como que no estaba girando sino que intentaba, hacia fuerza el motor, osea que llega corriente, pero no termina de funcionar, por lo pronto vere si el fin de semana la reviso bien para ver que piezas tengo que comprar aparte de hacerle un buen mantenimiento porque esta asquerosa por dentro.

Saludos camaradas!


----------



## MEGASOFT (Feb 24, 2019)

Buenas mis amigos una pregunta con respecto al mantenimiento del motor, se podra limpiar con algun disolvente facil de conseguir en mi pais como gasolina, segun lei en un video el autor decia que si y que luego podria quitar el exceso para evitar incendio con algun detergente de lavar ropa en polvo, desde ya muchas gracias...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 24, 2019)

Gasolina , nunca Kerosene , y se deja secar al sol.


----------

